# Shrimpers hang book



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Anyone know how to purchase one? I cannot find anything on the internet on them.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

You know they are in Loran....the place is in Galveston but I can't remember the freaking name ....I hate when I a brain fart


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

Was printed by Texas A & M press. When I looked for one a couple of months ago I was told it was out of print. This came from Baker Lyman.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It was printed in 1988.

$15

Marine Information Svc
Sea Grant Colllege Program
Texas A&M University
College Station, TX 77843-4115

Sea Grant College Program
Texas A & M University at Galveston
POB 1675
Galveston TX 77553-1675

Dr. Graham said something about an update is needed, but I don't know what their target pub date is. Likely, they will pub in lat/lon next time, not TD's.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I talked with Dr. Graham via email last year and he said that he felt there really was no longer a need for the books now that GPS units are commonly used and they are easy to transfer numbers between. He also gave me some tips for finding the hangs that are in the book and it's a pretty time consuming process. Don't plan on getting the book, running to a number and fishing it (assuming you have a working Loran C on board). These numbers are the location at which the shrimper was when the net hung up 100 - 200 yards behind them. Since you don't know which direction they were heading, that makes for a pretty large search area...


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*hang*

A couple of year ago, about 5 miles inshore of the Breaks, we ran up on a shrimper that had his net hung up. He was pulling it from the side and his starboard gunnel, was keeled over and almost touching the water. I suspect he was working his way around the hang to try and drag his net off. Anyway, I did a circle around him and recorded about say every 60 degees (if that makes sense). At the end of the day, I had about 6 spots marked and theoretically the hang should have been in the middle.

I don't think I even thought about it again until today. I am sure those spots are on my GPS, but I have a habit of recording EVERYTHING on my GPS and then going in and deleting stuff once it gets cluttered. Oh well, I guess that is why the guys that work the hardest at it catch the most fish!!!


----------



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

*Freeport*

There is a place in Freeport, I call the shrimpboat store, Its by the docks down town. They should have one.


----------



## bigbill (Jun 9, 2005)

*hangbook*

How bad do you want one? I have one if I can find it.


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

If you search around on the NOAA website you can find a wreck and snag database that lists 10,000+ wrecks and hangs in the GOM. 

If you search around on the web enough, you might even find a website were an individual has down loaded all of them on the TX coast and compiled them into a spreadsheet.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

DavidG said:


> If you search around on the NOAA website you can find a wreck and snag database that lists 10,000+ wrecks and hangs in the GOM.
> 
> If you search around on the web enough, you might even find a website were an individual has down loaded all of them on the TX coast and compiled them into a spreadsheet.


hint hint?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

If you know anyone at TAM they can check them out from the library. I have the publication numbers and the floor of the library to find them. There are two books and I would like a copy of those TD's too if you are able to get your hands on those books. I tried web searching and came up empty.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

the map storn in gal has maps with the wrecks on the i think it's RH John map and chart store i think it's still open, and the Rosenberg library has some books on the snags and wrecks, good luck


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's the link to the NOAA wreck and obstruction database http://chartmaker.ncd.noaa.gov/hsd/hsd-3.html

If you look around in the same area of this website you can also find the latest vector navigation charts (ENCs), and some of the obsolete raster charts. Lots of good info.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks David G! I found the list and after much difficulty got it to open. 1753 sets of numbers! It might take me while to try them but I am gonna see what I can do. Thanks for everyones help and info with this. Hope others download the list and it gives us some new spots.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Gary`s original intent*

I talked to Gary Grahm right after he first finished the project & several times after. It was intended to be a help to gulf shrimpers to share hangs & save netts. It, over time became popular with Snapper fisherman. All serious Gulf shrimpers have their own battered copy of the old hang book with write ins from their own experence & shared hangs with buds. These are the books worth having! I am lucky enough to have several. It still takes a lot of time, effort, fuel, & oh yes- Ability.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

You will need a nav chart with LORAN C overlay to make sense of the numbers.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

My wife is overlaying all of the spots(off of the noaa site) on a gulf map this week.. The hard part was converting them to a spread sheet. GIS does the rest..


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

You can order a copy of the hang book by calling 979-845-3854 and asking for the publications department at Sea Grant (A&M). Last time I spoke with Gary he was hopeful to produce a new version for GPS (lat/lon) be fore he retired. Due to the shrimpers starting to convert over to GPS units. But that was back in 2001. You can look at my book if you like, to see if you really want one or not.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

DavidG said:


> Here's the link to the NOAA wreck and obstruction database http://chartmaker.ncd.noaa.gov/hsd/hsd-3.html
> 
> If you look around in the same area of this website you can also find the latest vector navigation charts (ENCs), and some of the obsolete raster charts. Lots of good info.


I think the new location is here:

https://nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/data/wrecks-and-obstructions.html


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think LORAN C doesent even transmit any more. All have to be converted to GPS


----------



## MLBB (Dec 2, 2018)

I think someone pulled a thread from the bottom of the barrel 
Itâ€™s from 2005


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Talk about thread resurrection! OP from 2005. I'd bet that most of those hangs aren't there anymore or are covered up by mud and silt. I've have both of the books. Best thing about them now is the cover art work.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

http://texasseagrant.org/assets/uploads/publications/1981/81-501.pdf


----------

